# Beardstongue



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

I read in an old honey book that Beardstongue was considered the "wonder honey" plant in the Tampa, Florida area. I live just southeast of Tampa and have not found any nursery selling any. You can find online a mixture with some beardstongue, but not it by itself. Furthermore, I have found that there are several varieties. Do any of you know where I can find this "wonder honey" plant for my area, or was this book incorrect?:scratch:


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Beardtongue is a general common name given to a wildflower who's genus is Penstemon. The one you reference I'm guessing to be Penstemon laevigatis or Eastern Smooth Beardtongue.

There are over 600 species native to the US alone that grow from coast to coast. I have seen honeybees and bumble bees work them. One would need to be close to a large population of plants to see any honey production.

Maybe when the book was written it was common in your area, but now has been replaced by golf courses and subdivisions.

There are several acres of it in flower now near me at the Mason Farm Biological Reserve.

Site link: http://ncbg.unc.edu/pages/41/

It's available at many mail order nurseries.


----------

